# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Surahs of Quran with Translation and Transliteration

## usmanahmed

Surahs of Quran: is an android application developed to combine five Surahs of the Quran in one application. These Surahs are collectively together in service to bring you a package of most rewarded Surahs of Quran. This app consists of following Five Surahs of the Quran.

·  Surah Yaseen

·  Surah Ar-Rahman

·  Surah Al-Mulk

·  Surah Al-Waqiyah

·  Surah Al Kahf
 
*Download Surahs of Quran with Translation and Transliteration*
Quran and Surahs of Quran have a positive impact on the soul of a person and the recitation, it gives us is one of the blessing from the Allah. This app with Five Surahs has translation in English and this translation feature helps you to understand the meaning of the Quranic Ayah. Similarly this app contains a feature of transliteration, this transliteration make you and your and your kids to learn How to Recite Quran with Tajweed. This feature will also help you to make your recitation with proper pronunciation of the Quranic Ayah.

There are many other features of this application. Download this app from above link and make yourself able to recite Quranic Ayah with Tajweed.

----------

